# FreeBSD x86 bootstrap loader error



## WickerChair (Dec 6, 2011)

Trying to install FreeBSD on a Acer Netbook with an Intel Atom processor. Installation seemed clean but when I reboot the system after installation and get an error with the FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader Revision 1.1


```
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.cong
Unable to load a kernel!
```

I'm a complete newbie with this system.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2011)

We can't tell what you did, but here's a guess: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2007-January/139572.html.


----------



## WickerChair (Dec 6, 2011)

Unfortunately that does not look like the situation that I have. I installed FreeBSD on the entire hard drive, I don't know from where to obtain this kernel it asks for.
Is the kernel an additional file or group of files that I am supposed to have?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2011)

The kernel is installed during a normal installation unless it's been turned off.  But again, we can't tell what you did during the install.  It might also help to tell which particular model of Acer netbook is being used.


----------



## WickerChair (Dec 7, 2011)

My computer is the following:
Acer Aspire One series Model KAV60
I hope I did the install correctly. I let it go with all defaults.
The first time I attempted to install, it said that I had not selected a boot region, so I just selected the suggested region from the installation menu.
Sorry, I can not give better information. I'm a technological barbarian, I can use the technology, but I don't always understand it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2011)

As this is still a clean system, instead of trying to figure out what went wrong I'd just re-install.

Be prepared to do this quite often, it's all part of the learning process


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2011)

WickerChair said:
			
		

> My computer is the following:
> Acer Aspire One series Model KAV60
> I hope I did the install correctly. I let it go with all defaults.
> The first time I attempted to install, it said that I had not selected a boot region, so I just selected the suggested region from the installation menu.



That doesn't sound familiar, but there's a lot of sysinstall that's unfamiliar.  Reinstalling is not usually necessary, but in this case it won't hurt.  It can be helpful to take notes of which options are selected.  Also see the Handbook about installation: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html



> Sorry, I can not give better information. I'm a technological barbarian, I can use the technology, but I don't always understand it.



It's the same for all of us, really.


----------

